# Looking for staircase building episodes



## EDinges (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm trying to locate the Router Workshop episodes 512 amd 513 for building a staircase and staircase jig. The office at Oak Park informed me that they do not have copies of the episodes nor the jig pattern. Does anyone happen to have vcr or dvd copies of these episodes or know where I might be able to acquire them?

Thanks


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The 500 series is running on www.thewoodworkingchannel.com and I know they have shown this once, they may repeat it. Episodes will be available in the future, you are not the only one requesting videos.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

*There is a Router WS program playing right NOW... Part 2 of a small chest!!*


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

That is one of my favorite episodes or projects. In case you don't know Joe, Part 3 is on at 11:30 PM CST. 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Here's a link to a site that will help it's not a link to Bob's jig but if you watch the show it's a easy jig to make with some 1/4" brich plywood.
Have a yellow pad on hand to take notes and to make a quick drawing.

I have made both types (closed and open ) and they are easy to make and use. 
The hard part is the math but the link below will help.
http://www.hammerzone.com/archives/framecarp/technique/stairs/outdoor.htm





EDinges said:


> I'm trying to locate the Router Workshop episodes 512 amd 513 for building a staircase and staircase jig. The office at Oak Park informed me that they do not have copies of the episodes nor the jig pattern. Does anyone happen to have vcr or dvd copies of these episodes or know where I might be able to acquire them?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

EDinges said:


> I'm trying to locate the Router Workshop episodes 512 amd 513 for building a staircase and staircase jig. The office at Oak Park informed me that they do not have copies of the episodes nor the jig pattern. Does anyone happen to have vcr or dvd copies of these episodes or know where I might be able to acquire them?
> 
> Thanks


This isn't help with your direct question... but, staircases...

You want staircases?! Take a look at this guys stuff!
http://www.plamann.com/sys-tmpl/door/

He has more than that to share also...

Hope it may help you in some way... I understand he will answer email questions... he has for me.


----------

